# Should I get a RIB rigid hull inflatable for the beach?



## treysoucie (Jul 10, 2008)

ive been looking to up my beach fishing fun... anyways Does anyone here use a 10-12' V hull RIB out in the surf? Ive seen many youtube videos of these things used in crazy seas. Im thinking something like this: http://www.ribforceinflatables.com/ab-inflatables-profile-a-11/ with a 25hp motor

what are yalls thoughts?


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I asked this same question on here about a week ago and the over whelming response was negative.


----------



## treysoucie (Jul 10, 2008)

really. I thought this would be a perfect little setup for not only boating our lines out but taking myself and a buddy a mile or two out.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It don't work as well as you think it would.Check out these responses. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=887234


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Boats for Bait Deployments*

I have not used a Rigid Hull Inflatable (RHI) in the surf! But I have used a jet ski successfully.

I have used 17' 7" RHI...A surplus Coast Guard Boat...It did everything I asked to do.

The Coast Guard uses these boat for some exceptionally rough water service.

It is tough to imagine that these boats would not serve well in taking baits out into
the surf. The boat that I used had a rather deep draft I'd guess 16"-18" w/o the 
outboard motor...That would be more of a problem in launching and navigating
inside the 2nd sand bar than handling the surf especially in Texas...

There was a guy in Australia, who ran a site "Land Based Shark Fishing" He used 
a RHI in all his Surf Bait deployments...He either was pretty good at it or a pretty
good lair...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

I use Jet skis with great success! I have been looking into getting an inflatable but I dont know what it would do for me as far as ease of dropping lines.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

I have a RIB and it works great. To me, a jetski works a little better for running baits, but can be a bit more difficult to put in and out of the water. But with the RIB I can run baits and go fishing out of it too.


----------



## Johninaustin (Apr 23, 2014)

I have one, a 14' with a 15hp 4-stroke. I don't use it in rough surf though. 1'-2' is about my max. If it's rougher I'll launch at a ramp and motor out thru the jetties. 
One limiting factor you are going to run into is weight. Just because it holds air does not make it light. 

Rigged, mine weighs close to 400 lbs. Bit of a chore to get it in and out the water. 

(boat 200, motor 115, gas and gear make up the rest even before I get in it. )

Easy as it gets for trolling beyond the surf line . :biggrin:


----------



## treysoucie (Jul 10, 2008)

bump

is anyone launching small RIBs from the beach easily? with say a 20hp 4 stroke


----------

